

Review of “Grinding it Out” by Ray Kroc, co-founder of McDonald’s - ed
http://www.richardprice.io/post/77007429542/review-of-grinding-it-out-by-ray-kroc-co-founder-of

======
lostlogin
This is a great read. The end of the article is in stark contrast to local
experience though. An old group of boring shops was converted into a busy
takeout. Rubbish blows everywhere. Mcdonalds don't follow local government
regulated opening hours, breaching them often. They pull back when
reprimanded, then breach again. The regulated rubbish collection down nearby
streets isn't done, and takeout rubbish blows about. The council fines them,
then it happens again. The smell of takeaways fills the surrounding area. The
noise from cars making formerly quiet streets busy irritates. The locals hate
it - this all from a friend in Auckland, New Zealand.

------
adamnemecek
Yeah, I really don't think that Ray Kroc is someone who should be admired.

